# Worst ML opener ever



## DallanC

Could not believe the # of people... it was ridiculous. There were fewer deer than I have ever seen, that includes 1995 opener. Dunno where so many deer could relocate too... places we'd always see dozens held nothing. 

Quite disappointing.


-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer

I didn't see another soul until 10 am. Saw lots of deer.


----------



## Sawbillslayer

I saw a total of 12 bucks all but two were two points. I missed on my four point. I will try for him again though he won't be far.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I saw so few people early that I pulled out the regs just to double check. I was hunting with my youngest daughter so I didn't get super steep and deep where the big boys hang. We had an average day seeing several younger bucks and lots of does. -------SS


----------



## ridgetop

DallanC said:


> Could not believe the # of people... it was ridiculous. There were fewer deer than I have ever seen, that includes 1995 opener. Dunno where so many deer could relocate too... places we'd always see dozens held nothing.
> 
> Quite disappointing.
> 
> -DallanC


Were we hunting the same canyon?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Saw plenty of deer/bucks this evening just nothing i wanted to let the air out of. Average number of hunters. I didnt get to hunt this morning. Really bright moon and the heat are going to make it rough i think.


----------



## johnnycake

Tons of hunters and tons of young bucks. We were in little guys all day, just never managed to punch any tags.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Tons of hunters and tons of young bucks. We were in little guys all day, just never managed to punch any tags.


Same here. Hitting it hard again this morning. Hoping for a little less pressure


----------



## DallanC

ridgetop said:


> Were we hunting the same canyon?


I think so.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Same here. Hitting it hard again this morning. Hoping for a little less pressure


Good luck! Unfortunately I have class this morning so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to head out again


----------



## Fowlmouth

I took my 14 year old daughter out for a couple of hours last night. We saw a few deer, but no shooters. We were hunting a fence line where it's public land on one side and private land on the other side. We walked up the mountain because there is no motor vehicle access in this area. We had been sitting for about an hour when a truck on the private side drove to the fence line and parked 30 yards from us and started watching the same area for deer. Some folks just don't give a $hit or have any respect for others. The private property is a huge area with much better places to hunt than where we were. I just don't get it.


----------



## middlefork

Was pretty quiet where I was (work)
Hope there are a few left for the weekend.


----------



## Slayer

Lots of little forkies out there!! I have passed up small bucks each time out so far. Just need to find the big ones.


----------



## tuteul

Where is everyone hunting? Im heading out tonight.


----------



## DallanC

I envy you all who didn't see many other hunters, and lots of deer. I counted a grand total of 3 deer this morning... and 25 hunters.


-DallanC


----------



## PHall

heading out to kamas in 2 hrs. Hoping my idea pans out successfully, otherwise its back to upper settings road and putting in miles on foot.


----------



## martymcfly73

DallanC said:


> I envy you all who didn't see many other hunters, and lots of deer. I counted a grand total of 3 deer this morning... and 25 hunters.
> 
> -DallanC


You still hunting the WW? I have a gen rifle for there and I'm boycotting the opening. Although my 17 yo daughter says otherwise.


----------



## Utahyounggun

Saw 3 deer this morning. 1 doe and a 3 point and 4x3 kind of kicking myself in the rear for not laying the 4x3 over but I know the area dosent hold a ton of deer but I know there is some good bucks in there


----------



## ridgetop

Fowlmouth said:


> I took my 14 year old daughter out for a couple of hours last night. We saw a few deer, but no shooters. We were hunting a fence line where it's public land on one side and private land on the other side. We walked up the mountain because there is no motor vehicle access in this area. We had been sitting for about an hour when a truck on the private side drove to the fence line and parked 30 yards from us and started watching the same area for deer. Some folks just don't give a $hit or have any respect for others. The private property is a huge area with much better places to hunt than where we were. I just don't get it.


Or maybe they were watching you to make sure you weren't tempted to trespass.


----------



## Fowlmouth

ridgetop said:


> Or maybe they were watching you to make sure you weren't tempted to trespass.


Nope, the lady sat in the truck bed with her muzzleloader and the guy she was with sat up front in the driver seat. No words were spoken to each other.


----------



## 35whelen

All my favorite spots had multiple groups in em. Usually don't see anybody. saw a few bucks. Somebody pushed a 2 pt up the hill behind me. Ran right past me from behind. Does seem like more hunters this year


----------



## tabbyhunter

My buddy and I pulled the only buck out of unit 7 today :b


----------



## Nambaster

I hunted 4,5,6 and I met 2 other hunters the whole hunt. I observed 2 horseback hunters from a far...Other than that It was just me and the lady deer... and a few little bucks.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

If you have a youth hunter for the 4,5,6 area I have some private land just outside of Morgan. I have helped young hunters in the past fill their tags. I am not hunting it this year and the area holds a lot of deer. Heading over to the north slope for my dads last hunt(failing health) and he wanted one last big family hunt like the old days. Funny thing is, everyone drew out for their tags so it could happen. Anyway, Mainly younger two and three pointers but has fours around. It's a wintering area and that's when the brutes come in. PM me.


----------



## DallanC

muleydeermaniac said:


> If you have a youth hunter for the 4,5,6 area I have some private land just outside of Morgan. I have helped young hunters in the past fill their tags.


Kudos for that offer, thats great. I wish my boys tag was for that area, he's the one I am trying to help.

We tried a different area last night, saw alot more deer and he even got a shot at a small buck (missed lol). We'll go back up tonight. The kicker was on the drive back we had a pissed off bull moose charge the truck, it got within 3ft of it. Wife had her phone on video... it was dark but I need to look it over and see how much she got recorded.

-DallanC


----------



## BUL_KRZY

Muleydeermaniac - sent you a PM.


----------



## johnnycake

Fowlmouth said:


> Nope, the lady sat in the truck bed with her muzzleloader and the guy she was with sat up front in the driver seat. No words were spoken to each other.


I have trouble empathizing with you on this one. Complaining that the landowner hunted his own property, regardless of where on the plot it was is more than a little off


----------



## Bo0YaA

Muleydeermaniac, what an extremely generous offer! I sent ya a pm also.


----------



## Fowlmouth

johnnycake said:


> I have trouble empathizing with you on this one. Complaining that the landowner hunted his own property, regardless of where on the plot it was is more than a little off


It wasn't the owner, he sells access rights during the hunts. I don't have any problem with them hunting the private property. My only gripe is that they were parked on the private side of the fence watching the same hill on the PUBLIC SIDE of the fence that we were watching. I guess you wouldn't mind someone sitting right next to you huh? Common sense should kick at that point.


----------



## Dunkem

DallanC said:


> Kudos for that offer, thats great. I wish my boys tag was for that area, he's the one I am trying to help.
> 
> We tried a different area last night, saw alot more deer and he even got a shot at a small buck (missed lol). We'll go back up tonight. The kicker was on the drive back we had a pissed off bull moose charge the truck, it got within 3ft of it. Wife had her phone on video... it was dark but I need to look it over and see how much she got recorded.
> 
> -DallanC


 Dallan, I cant believe he missed he's a dead eye.


----------



## Uber

Didnt see a single person all day. I kept wondering if I had the dates wrong. Lots of deer though.


----------



## 35whelen

It was dead this morning no deer or elk moving where I was. Does were even bedded. Saw a big ol black bear though. I was in a spot I saw a large group of cows nearly everyday of the spring bear hunt. They are gone now but that fatty was there to taunt me. My brother filled his control cow tag Thursday though. I couldn't get a good shoot from my position where we snuck up on the group but he dropped a cow in her tracks while the bull wallowed 50 yds away.


----------



## DallanC

Was out last night in an apparently very popular spot... never heard a single shot. Saw people hiking into every canyon. I think its just too early still, hoping it turns around towards the end of the season.


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen

Ive been hearing couple shots a day. I missed a lil two point opening morning. he came bolting past me from behind. guess someone down hill pushed him towards me. this morning was completely dead though. only deer I saw were does that were already bedded. nothing moving except that bear. he was a big boy though. gonna be hot the rest of the hunt except maybe Thursday. I may try that waterhole my brother shot his cow at again Monday. I almost filled my tag too but only had a split second to shoot after he shot before they took off.


----------



## Utahyounggun

I haven't seen a whole lot of deer. This moon and hot weather are making it hard. I have passed on forked horns almost every day though.


----------



## johnnycake

I tagged out yesterday on a great meat buck, and our group has had multiple shots or opportunities each morning and evening. Nothing huge, but lots of good eating little bucks


----------



## 35whelen

i would tag a forkhorn. i really want to get some meat in the freezer. hope i can get back on the elk too. i see fresh tracks everyday but its been tough finding them out in the open


----------



## Fowlmouth

Found a bunch of deer this evening with a nice 2 point. My daughter got the gun up to her shoulder as the buck walked out from behind a tree. As the deer was walking broadside (50 yards) I kept waiting for her to shoot, then the deer disappeared into thick brush. I asked her "why didn't you shoot"? She replied "because I was shaking so much" It was pretty funny, and a good learning experience for her. I bet next time will be different.


----------



## BigT

I thought this years hunt was quite different. Not just the people, but everything was different this year. 

Normally see a few bears. Saw none! Usually see and hear elk EVERYWHERE. This year, very little activity. Where we've had a ton of success, we were seeing very few deer. We had to really extend our personal hunting area. We were able to get into some deer, but it was an odd year where we were at. Hot, dry, and hotter. 

Still, a bad day hunting and showing my boys how to hunt, is as good of a day as I could possibly have!


----------



## ridgetop

DallanC said:


> Could not believe the # of people... it was ridiculous. There were fewer deer than I have ever seen, that includes 1995 opener. Dunno where so many deer could relocate too... places we'd always see dozens held nothing.
> 
> Quite disappointing.
> 
> -DallanC


I've seen many of my favorite areas over the years go down hill and some of them have come back and others haven't. So I just keep moving around to different areas to scout and hunt to keep all my options open.


----------



## Slayer

I have seen 10 bucks so far this hunt. Passed up many close shot opportunities on 2-points. Had a chance at a good buck yesterday but couldnt get a shot off in time. The opportunity is there even in areas with lors of people.


----------



## brendo

My group has seen 16 bucks so far passed on a few forkies and almost got some shots on some smaller three and four points. We found some bucks on the archery hunt that we have been looking for but haven't turned up again. This hot weather has been brutal for us and we haven't seen as many deer as we had hoped or seen in the past, but that's how it goes and we will stick with it! We have only seen a handful of people but it hasn't been bad at all. To bad I don't have a le elk tag I have a couple nice herd bulls located!


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman

Dallan, I had the same experience as you the opening few days. I think it is the hot dry weather. I relocated camp to higher up and have seen lots of deer and elk every day... I prefer places without crowds of people, but gotta go where the animals are.


----------



## DallanC

foxtrotterhorseman said:


> Dallan, I had the same experience as you the opening few days. I think it is the hot dry weather. I relocated camp to higher up and have seen lots of deer and elk every day... I prefer places without crowds of people, but gotta go where the animals are.


Seen amazing numbers of elk, amazing numbers of really nice bulls... very few deer. The place I hunt is only 200 yards from the tip of the mountain, there isnt anywhere else higher to go in that area. Always been tons of deer in the past, only a couple of does this year.

We've relocated a couple times, had a little more success but I think the deer are just nocturnal with this heat, especially with the biggest full moon in nearly 2 decades peaking tonight. To date, I've heard a grand total of 5 shots the entire hunt. Talked to alot of other people up hunting with similar results.

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13

I too couldn't believe how many people were on the on mountain. I saw what I'd call a typical number of deer on opening day. Over the week our group saw about 8 bucks but they were all two points. That was a little strange. There were shots everywhere and by Saturday there were no deer and so many people that it was causing traffic jams on some of the trails. Parking areas and camping spots were full - I couldn't believe it. The ML hunt now feels just like the anything goes general season hunt.


----------



## waspocrew

Mavis13 said:


> I too couldn't believe how many people were on the on mountain. I saw what I'd call a typical number of deer on opening day. Over the week our group saw about 8 bucks but they were all two points. That was a little strange. There were shots everywhere and by Saturday there were no deer and so many people that it was causing traffic jams on some of the trails. Parking areas and camping spots were full - I couldn't believe it. *The ML hunt now feels just like the anything goes general season hunt*.


I noticed this over the past couple of muzzleloader seasons as well - it seems like everyone else was thinking like me - "Get a muzzy tag to avoid to circus (any weapon general season)". Hopefully your luck will turn around!


----------



## Fowlmouth

I took my daughter out this morning and saw a bunch of deer and another 2 point. I didn't like how the deer was positioned knowing other hunters were in the area, so we passed. We headed back up the mountain tonight and were immediately swarmed with deer. I would say we saw 30+ deer with guess what? Yep another 2 point. He was with 8 does/fawns feeding toward us at about 55 yards. My daughter shouldered the rifle and took a tight aim, squeezed the trigger and............pop but no bang. The cap sounded about half as loud as it should have. SOB! I couldn't believe it. Those deer didn't stick around for me to put another cap on the nipple. Oh the joys of muzzleloaders! We are having a blast though and we will hunt every evening this week. The convenient part is that we only drive 5 minutes from the house and we are on the mountain hunting.


----------



## flyfisher20

The heat was brutal for me. Between the heat and the moon it seems as if nothing is moving in the mornings. A lot more movement in the evenings. I helped my brother in law get his first buck, a 1x2 on Thursday. After a ton of long, hot miles on foot I took a fairly large 2 point Friday evening. Still hoping to help my dad fill his tag. The elk were bugling where I was from about 4-6 in the morning when I started hiking, but shut up the rest of the day.


----------



## ridgetop

waspocrew said:


> I noticed this over the past couple of muzzleloader seasons as well - it seems like everyone else was thinking like me - "Get a muzzy tag to avoid to circus (any weapon general season)". Hopefully your luck will turn around!


Only 20% of the total tags are given out to muzzy hunters, same with archery.


----------



## Iron Bear

Thanks to option 2 we seen lots of bucks and less hunters. And I never left the road. 

I bet hunter satisfaction is higher then ever.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Thanks to near perfect conditions there are a metric BUTTLOAD of deer running around. One long deep El Niño winter could leave Option 2 not looking so good next year. That's how Option 2 works. When the conditions are right it works good, when the conditions are bad it doesn't work as good. Same with option 3,4,5,6,7,etc, etc.-----SS


----------



## Iron Bear

Nope I'm talking about more bucks less hunters and you can't credit weather for that. 

I don't care if there is 100 deer left on the mtn after a non existent winter kill. At least there will be 20+ bucks. You used to need 500 deer to get 20 buck before option 2. And you had 1000 hunters instead of 300. Yep option 2 is a wild success. 

Now if we can do something about needing 10 points or more to draw a stinking cougar hunt.


----------



## mack1950

what with the full moon and the heat deer movement has been spotty at best but I got luck and harvested by by-centennial buck its doesn't seem like 50 years just hope I can get a bunch more in


----------



## Springville Shooter

Iron Bear said:


> Nope I'm talking about more bucks less hunters and you can't credit weather for that.
> 
> I don't care if there is 100 deer left on the mtn after a non existent winter kill. At least there will be 20+ bucks. You used to need 500 deer to get 20 buck before option 2. And you had 1000 hunters instead of 300. Yep option 2 is a wild success.
> 
> Now if we can do something about needing 10 points or more to draw a stinking cougar hunt.


I'm not ready to call anything a wild success yet and I'm not sure if we should celebrate "less hunters". Whatever the reason, it is a banner year and I hope that everyone gets out and enjoys it.......well, at least those who could get a tag.-----SS


----------



## Kingfisher

we drew the kamas unit. worst in the state. lots of other losers who couldnt draw s decent unit there. does and fawns here and there, pretty sparse. saw one spike buck. the definition of hunting this unit is: hiking with guns.
hot, dry, few deer. still - we had fun. better than not hunting at all, but we all agreed that next time no kamas unit, we will all take a few days and go fishing instead.


----------



## DallanC

Saw alot more deer right at the final 10min of shooting hours last night, they are definitely nocturnal. One small spike, my boy had a 70yard shot and missed. the eclipse rising up looked pretty cool from the top of the mountain though.

Sadly it looks like we get the big weather change the day after the season ends.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

We went back up this afternoon and within 10 minutes were surrounded by dozens of deer. Saw 3 bucks tonight, a spike and a couple of 2 points. My daughter got her first shot at a buck tonight. I think the shot was high because the deer didn't flinch. I reloaded for her and she got a second chance, that shot I did see, it was straight on but a bit low. We are having a blast.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Fowlmouth said:


> We went back up this afternoon and within 10 minutes were surrounded by dozens of deer. Saw 3 bucks tonight, a spike and a couple of 2 points. My daughter got her first shot at a buck tonight. I think the shot was high because the deer didn't flinch. I reloaded for her and she got a second chance, that shot I did see, it was straight on but a bit low. We are having a blast.


Here's to hoping it happens for you two......but not before you have a ton of fun! I'm still living large from my hunt with my youngest girl.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen

I tagged a Nice 2x3 this morning. Took all day to pack him out. Had a bull moose come grunting up to me while I was cutting the buck up. Heard his grunts all day while packing him out.


----------



## DallanC

You all make me jealous. Usually our hunts go smoothly and are alot of fun, this years hunt has been an unmitigated continual disaster. This evening just as we were getting going, within 50 yards of the truck my boy lost his radio. No problem right? Hit the "CALL" button on the other radio and it will ring... 'cept he apparently turned it off. Camo radio... long grass and brush. We looked for an hour... /sigh.

Saw 6 does, 2 moose. No bucks :-?

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food

DallanC - Sorry to hear it's been a rough one for your family. Here's hoping you're able to close it out on a high note!


----------



## adamb

Y'all are killing me with your success!  Hahaha! Congrats to everyone that has been successful! I am having no luck.. Where ever I go in my area (4/5/6), all I end up seeing are does and fawns or porcupines and coyotes... :-x

Hoping I can get my school work done and tests taken so I can head back out this evening and tomorrow after my morning classes.


----------



## NevadaMax

Our hunt area was infested with newbies, I know because I talked to many of them and the common theme was that they usually hunt the same area during the rifle and put in for the muzzy in the same area as a second or third choice. They drew the muzzy so they went out and bought guns. Most guys had a hard time seeing animals because of all the leaves still being on at the places they frequented on rifle hunts.
As far as deer, we saw very few but the elk were everywhere!! Same with moose. I was walking out of a canyon in the dark and encountered 2 black masses in the twilight. I had to side hill out of a steep canyon to avoid an absolute monarch getting in his "lady time".


----------



## DallanC

Yea, saw several bull moose... had a good one at 12 yards last night.

*Adding pict

-DallanC


----------



## blackdog

Iron Bear said:


> Thanks to option 2 we seen lots of bucks and less hunters. And I never left the road.
> 
> I bet hunter satisfaction is higher then ever.


Yea I bet you'll be singing a different tune next year when you can't draw your first choice and get stuck hunting one of the more crowded units. 
Option 2, LMAO!


----------



## Iron Bear

I'd rather hunt every 3 yrs and have quality. Then hike every year and not see anything but hunters and doe. I don't need a tag to do that. I need a tag to harvest an animal. Some units may not be effected by option 2. But it's been a good thing for overhunted places like monroe and stansbury that had 5/100 b/d ratios. 

I literally had decades of archery hunts like Dallan is complaining of this year. Hunting our buts off and seeing nothing but hunters and doe. Literally only seeing a handful of buck in an entire season. 

I've yet to run into someone in my neck of the woods that isn't impressed with the dramatic turnaround. (I haven't ran into Wy2 or 1-I they must be hanging out at the hot springs)

DWR hunters surveys also show hunter satisfaction at an all time high. Go figure.


----------



## Fowlmouth

We went back up tonight and saw plenty of does and fawns. As we were watching deer all around us I looked downhill and below us at 70 yards was a 2 point. My daughter shouldered the rifle, took aim and boom........a clean miss high. 

I think I really screwed up tonight though, because on the way down the mountain there was a group of deer with 2 decent sized 2 points standing just off the road. It was exactly 7:31 and I didn't know what time official sunset was, so I didn't let her get out of the Jeep and shoot. I got home and looked it up, sunset was at 7:11 + 5 minutes for the county we hunt. She would have been fine to shoot, and the worst part is the deer were only 25 yards from us feeding.


----------



## NevadaMax

Iron Bear is crazy!!! Every 3 yrs to get a tag??? I'm a hunter not an application specialist. That thinking would mean that out of 30 years you maybe get 10 hunts. Tag soup tastes much better than failure to draw. There are many things that I may have done a handful of times over the last 20 to 30 years and I would never proclaim that I was a fulfilled and proficient advocate of those activities. If the DWR wants my money annually they need to provide opportunities that warrant my spending. Trophy areas are different, let that crowd play multiple states at the same time but meat hunts need to be available to the common hunter. If that is not what is happening then we as sportsmen and conservationists have issues. Iron Bear's thinking is a slippery slope that will ultimately lead to few tags for trophy animals on private lands because revenue for general hunt apps cannot support public lands management.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Don't sweat it Fowlmouth. The lesson you taught your daughter about doing it right is an important one. I bet she'll kill one soon. Those bucks won't be too far away. Best of luck in your adventures with her.------SS


----------



## NevadaMax

I agree with Springville. You taught your daughter restraint during the "unknown" and that will make any kid a better hunter in the future. Good job!


----------



## Iron Bear

If you didn't get to hunt this year it's because you didn't want to. Or was to lazy to figure out your options. 

Again can't argue with an all time high hunter satisfaction. Or maybe you guys can.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

My hunt went as good as it could. Sacrificing my tag in another unit to take a cousin out on a therapy hunt after losing his wife 2 weeks ago. He was able to fill his Elk and Deer tags, and put a smile back on his face. The heat was horrable getting the Elk deboned and off the mountain. But quick Samuari butchering in the field saved everything. Now its the last day on my tag and after being up most the night processing meat for transport, I'm just to tired. Think I will take a nap, clean my gun, Get ready for some ducks. At least I can carry them in one hand.
This truely is the most wonderful time of the year....

Spry


----------



## Springville Shooter

Iron Bear said:


> If you didn't get to hunt this year it's because you didn't want to. Or was to lazy to figure out your options.
> 
> Again can't argue with an all time high hunter satisfaction. Or maybe you guys can.


It is ironic that you make this statement on a thread titled: Worst ML opener ever. Just sayin.------SS


----------



## utahgolf

the ML was definitely more packed than I have ever seen it. Just wait until higher powered scopes are permitted and everyone starts shooting that remington ultimate ML..... The heat definitely had more fair weather hunters out and about and had those deer doing the complete opposite. But I did see quite a few smaller bucks.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Well, we wrapped up the muzzleloader hunt tonight. What a fun hunt it has been the past 9 days. We saw a lot of deer, had a few missed shots at 3 different bucks and we saw 2 more bucks tonight. All in all I couldn't be happier with the way the hunt went. We didn't see any big bucks as we hunted down low on the mountain.

The only thing that would make me happier right now is if I would have drawn a rifle tag for this unit so I could hunt again in 3 weeks. The big boys are on top of the mountain and will be coming down like they do every year. It's been so hot and dry during this muzzleloader season, so I never did see any big bucks killed. The rifle guys are in for a real treat this year, especially if it's cold. I predict some of the biggest bucks in years will be taken on this unit (probably most units) during the rifle hunt.


----------



## Mavis13

I too was out there trying to fill my tag last min - tag stew again for me this year. Wish they'd give us two weekends so I can spend a little more time.


----------



## ridgetop

Mavis13 said:


> I too was out there trying to fill my tag last min - tag stew again for me this year. Wish they'd give us two weekends so I can spend a little more time.


Ya, I hear ya.
I tried to get home early enough the last couple days to go out but it just didn't happen.
Hoping for more time off during the rifle hunt.


----------

